# Grout Grabber????



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the Grout Grabber removal tool for use in Sawzall's? Companies such as Contractor's Direct list the blade kits at $25.00 and say they are good for +/- 200lf. The Depot offers the kits as an online item only at $14.95 but says the blades are good for +/- 50lf.

Is this another case of the Depot retailing a spec built cheapo version of a tool??? Or is it in fact the same item?

I have a hospital project coming up next week where dust control is critical. If this thing actually works it looks perfect for the job.

Any feedback? 
Thanks


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I think that would be hard to control.

Better off with one of these -


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

Got one, but the blades don't last very long. I have to remove the grout on a 300 sq ft therapy pool with 2"x2" tiles. That is a lot of linear feet!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Grout Grabber is a very good tool! 

Check out this. Grout Grabber

Midwest Trade is a part of the company that manufacturers the Grabber!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.google.com/images?q=grout%20removal%20tool&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBS_enUS331US331&wrapid=tlif12917644234421&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=fi&biw=1259&bih=828

Interesting, the milwaukee blades look nice, and long. But the grabber has changable blades.

I guess that sure beats the old hand tool, like I've used several times.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You can also add multiple blades to the Grout Grabber if you have a larger grout joint.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

The Grout Grabber is an excellent tool. The blades typically last for 30 - 50 linear feet. The blades available at HomeDepot.com are the same blades available at tiletools.com. Grout Grabber has packaged the kit & blades differently just for Home Depot along with some very special pricing. Our hope is that very soon the Grout Grabber will be available at all Home Depot locations.

Midwest Trade Tool is a partner with the Grout Grabber Company. Shoreline58 if you have a lot of grout the GG is the way to go and homedepot.com is the place to get. If you have any other specific questions drop me a message or give me a call.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

CCCo said:


> Interesting, the milwaukee blades look nice, and long. But the grabber has changable blades.


 The Milwaukee Tool Blade is eerily similar to the Grout Grabber. Is it a coincidence that their Corporate Office is right down the road from us? Is it a coincidence that 2 engineers were in our showroom a couple months back asking about the Grout Grabber? Hmmmmmm.....

Yes the good thing about the Grout Grabber is the blades can be changed and like Angus said you can have up to 4 blades at once for large joints.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Shoreline,
x2 what Riche from Midwest Tool says. The GG is the way to go. I have to do ,on occasion, some regrouts of commercial kitchens and i use the GG. We rigged up a hose from the shopvac so it's right near the blades. No fuss,no muss. Good Luck!

PS-Rich.....love my Stealth!!:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Craig,

Have you tried any type of grinder attachments for dust protection?


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mines not a attachment, its called a helper with a Shop Vac!

Seriously.... borrowed a friends one time and didn't like it. Couldn't see the work very well and it was a little bulky.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Grout Grabber is a very good tool!
> 
> Check out this. Grout Grabber
> 
> Midwest Trade is a part of the company that manufacturers the Grabber!


You buy online from Midwest? They are about 2 miles down the street from me.

But on topic, they work great with the Milwaukee mini sawzall (hackzall) i think. They work better for cleaning grout joints of mortar then removing grout. But a clean install makes for minimal use.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> PS-Rich.....love my Stealth!!:thumbsup:


Craig that is great to hear. The Stealth Rocks!


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm going to jump in here (Hi Rich) to also mention the Grout Grabber is a great tool. I was involved in testing the Grout Grabber long before it ever hit the market. That was years ago and I still use Grout Grabber. In fact, I still have the original tool they sent me years ago and still use it.:thumbup:


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

hey Bud!! The GG tool is a keeper. The tool will last a long time. You just have to replenish the blades. It is worth every penny you will spend.


----------

